# Impeller bearing differences



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a 1332 Pro, model # 926500. I need a new impeller bearing. The part # is 05409300. I find prices all over the place for the same part. Should I just buy the least expensive one? Any differences? 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I sure as heck wouldn't buy the $80 version  For our purposes, I suspect any sealed (shielded?) bearing would be good enough. This isn't a super-high-RPM, high-precision application. If the bottom one is an OEM bearing, and the cheapest, that would get my vote, assuming shipping is reasonable.


----------



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> I sure as heck wouldn't buy the $80 version  For our purposes, I suspect any sealed (shielded?) bearing would be good enough. This isn't a super-high-RPM, high-precision application. If the bottom one is an OEM bearing, and the cheapest, that would get my vote, assuming shipping is reasonable.


The least expensive one is actually nearby so I can pick it up.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

You REALLY have to watch prices on Amazon. They use a ton of 3rd party vendors who offer stuff at outrageous prices, and usually along side identical items offered by either Amazon or other vendors are very reasonable prices. Check to see who is the supplier before buying on Amazon, sometimes its not all that clear as to who will be supplying. High prices, NO PRIME available, and high shipping charges for small items are good tipoffs that its a 3rd party.


----------



## BjornToulouse (Jan 22, 2019)

BostonFJ40 said:


> The least expensive one is actually nearby so I can pick it up.





I continue to be amazed be the things that people will order online before checking local sources.




Rex


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

If you look at the Ariens part number on repairclinic.com, you can see in the pic that the bearing is made by Peer with a part number of 8186-RSTLD.

I believe Stens also uses a similar Peer bearing for this application as well.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

If you have a local NAPA store or Fastenal, even a Motion Industries they can normally cross the the bearing number stamped on the bearing and get you #s or the bearing from SKF, Timkin, Precision, National to mention a few. You can even do it online with a bearing cross and get you # then call and see if anyone has it in stock. 
I like to do this as not all bearings are created equal....


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

https://www.mtdparts.com/equipment/mtdparts/ball-bearing---replaces-ariens-05409300-504-01244 or..https://www.cubcadetpartsdistributor.com/ariens-ball-bearin-504-01244


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought one from Lowe's and only paid about $10. It was in the "Pik-a-nut" area. Yep - surprised me also !


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

both prices are a ripoff


----------

